# Heater



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

I am getting a better heater so I can raise the temperature in my tank to help the ich (right now mine only goes to 82.) I am worried that when I switch it the temperature will get to low while the new heater powers up. Is there a special way to do this or do I just take the old one out and put the new one on the correct setting and put it in?

Thanks


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Just put both heaters in the tank at the same time. They wont overheat the tank since they should both have thermostats in them. But to be honest, heaters dont take long to heat up. As long as you let the new heater adjust to the water temp for a few minutes before you plug it in (to prevent temperature shock) then you should be good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Ya do what bml said, it is very important to let it adjust. People say it only happens when it's plugged in, but whenever I add a heater I will always acclimate it much the way I do my fish, in a 5 gallon bucket and air hose siphoning water.


----------

